# Front License Plate Bracket Holes



## Bigiron383 (Jun 21, 2010)

Car from out of state with front license plate bracket. Bracket is removed (not required in Arizona), but what to do with the unsightly holes (SIX!) ? :confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Body shop can fill, sand, and paint if you have a stack of $$$$ or you can just got to Home Depot and get some plastic plugs for a few bucks and some touch up paint. People who remove their spoilers do similiar things.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*lp holes on gto*

Well you can purchase the Repro SAP front sold on gtogrills.com, that should cover the holes and dress up the front!! I know it seems a little extrememe but? if your gonna spend some cash /do it right!! :seeya:


----------

